# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Gustavia traffic stop-10/21

## andynap



----------


## elgreaux

"baskets" being what americans call sneakers and brits call trainers.....

----------


## cec1

> "baskets" being what americans call sneakers and brits call trainers.....



Cute!  Glad to know.

----------


## cassidain

> "baskets" being what americans call sneakers and brits call trainers.....



... and _basket_ being what we call _basketball_.

----------


## amyb

I am thinking Coverse and Keds basketball high toppers.

----------


## JEK

I am thinking Nike running shoes

----------


## amyb

I am thinking I must be older than dirt.

----------


## GramChop

I’m thinking Chuck Taylor All Stars circa 1930s.

----------


## amyb

those too.

----------


## elgreaux

> ... and _basket_ being what we call _basketball_.



that's the sport, not the shoes, but we assume the French took their term for sneakers from the sport?

----------


## cassidain

> that's the sport, not the shoes...



isn't that what I said ?

----------


## GMP62

> I’m thinking Chuck Taylor All Stars circa 1930s.



Believe it or not, my 62 year old husband still wears Chuck Taylor high white Cons! When I tell him he needs to grow up, he just orders another pair to piss me off!!

 :Wink-slap:

----------


## GramChop

> Believe it or not, my 62 year old husband still wears Chuck Taylor high white Cons! When I tell him he needs to grow up, he just orders another pair to piss me off!!



Thats priceless!  

I found a pair of 1970 (made in USA) low rise/cut black canvas Chucks in a vintage store in NYC a few years ago and just love them!  I wear them only on “special” occasions.

----------


## amyb

If it ain't broke, don't fix it...said a wiseman.

----------


## GMP62

> Thats priceless!  
> 
> I found a pair of 1970 (made in USA) low rise/cut black canvas Chucks in a vintage store in NYC a few years ago and just love them!  I wear them only on “special” occasions.



Very cool! Gotta take good care of those special Chucks…they don’t make ‘em like that anymore.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## phil62

> Believe it or not, my 62 year old husband still wears Chuck Taylor high white Cons! When I tell him he needs to grow up, he just orders another pair to piss me off!!



I love this guy!!!

Phil

----------


## GMP62

He loves ya right back, Phil, and ALWAYS brings his favorite shoes on every trip to St-Barth. You’ll see them in the spring, no doubt!

----------


## amyb

> He loves ya right back, Phil, and ALWAYS brings his favorite shoes on every trip to St-Barth. You’ll see them in the spring, no doubt!



Be still, my foolish heart. This I gotta see.

----------


## andynap

How did Traffic stop post in Gustavia get jumped?

----------

